# FItting issue burton step on



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

Forgot to mention, would a photon wide solve the issue? is the extre width only in the forefoot or everywhere ? is the toe box bigger ? is the instep higher ? is the length slighty longer (it is on skates for example when comparing D Vs EE) ?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It sounds like your feet are telling you Burton Step-Ons aren't for you. The pinky toe area doesn't work for a lot of people. You can mold and modify the liners, but it sounds like the starting fit is too poor. Have you tried the wide models? I've heard they are the same shell, but the liner is a little thinner around the front of the foot. 

Have you seen Flow bindings? You quickly enter and exit from the rear of the binding, and you can use any boot that fits your foot the best.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

try out the wide size. I wear the sz.9 wide cuz my foot is in between the wide and standard. I developed a morton's neuroma(right pinky toe) from trying out the sz.9.5 for two weekends. I returned the boots and bought the sz.9 wide and all is good since then.


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

Right I cant find any size in wide around me. But I found a size 8 wide (too small for me anyway), but when comparing the two boots (photon vs photon wide size 8), apart from a little areas on both side of of the liner at the top cap area which are a bit thinner and a different material there is virtually no difference in size I could see...
So im not sure how is this advertised as a true EEE ?????
Boot size, inside, dimensin of the liner, everything seem strictly similar in dimensions


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Try the DC ones


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

JeanGabin said:


> Right I cant find any size in wide around me. But I found a size 8 wide (too small for me anyway), but when comparing the two boots (photon vs photon wide size 8), apart from a little areas on both side of of the liner at the top cap area which are a bit thinner and a different material there is virtually no difference in size I could see...
> So im not sure how is this advertised as a true EEE ?????
> Boot size, inside, dimensin of the liner, everything seem strictly similar in dimensions


It is hard to find, I bought mine from a store in France(online store) and i had to pay some tax(shipping i guess).


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

I read on several forums that the DC step on is still a D last (although on the wide size of D) and apparently definitely narrower than a Photon Wide (which is supposed to be EEE).

Wondering how much the boot/liner gives in after baking and breaking in. 

I actually found a shop this morning who had a photon 10US in wide. According to the burton chart, I should be a 10US wide. I could put my foot in (with difficulty and forcing vs impossible on non wide) but it was life threatening (ischaemic limb) tight, the heel wasnt really sitting properly, felt my foot was in a wise, 1h with these and I would require an amputation I think. All this without even touching the boa. But again I dont know if this is "normal" and they give up a lot of room after breaking in.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It's really important to seat your heel in the heel pocket when you try on boots. I kick my heels against the ground hard several times. Get that heel seated! You also won't know how boots fit without lacing them up fully to riding pressure. Usually tightening the boot down will help seat your foot into the boot as well. 

Heat molding moves EVA foam from areas of high pressure to areas of low pressure. That alone goes a long way to getting a better fit. Boot liners generally break in half a size. My boots are really uncomfortable when they're new, and then they fit like performance slippers for the majority of their lifespan. I have a hard time walking in them for the first five days or so.


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

Did you have any pain? because for me it's beyond disconfort/unconfortable it's painful hot spots pretty much everywhere in the fore/midfoot. Had to take them off after a few minutes, I really felt that my feet had zero blood circulating in them. And tightening was impossible, given the tension on the tongue. Really felt putting my foot in and out of the boot were litterally damaging them.

On the otherhand, the chaps at the shop I've come across, were never real "experts", first one didnt know anything about snow board (but was helping out as the snowboard guy was sick), then kids who were nice but didn't seem to know much about step-on or very familliary with the boots unfortunately.


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

One of the kid told (but again is this true or the case for everyone?) that in his experience, in term of volume it's only giving a few millimeters in hot spots after baking/breaking in the boot.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I think you need to find a better starting fit than you've been able to so far. I have some pain and discomfort breaking in new boots, but I size a little below my Mondo for an aggressive fit with the smallest footprint possible. I hate slop in my boots and would rather suffer a little at the beginning. Fitting like this requires a boot that fits your foot shape really well first. I tried on just about every boot to get there. Burton boots don't fit my feet well at all. As much as I might want Step-On to work for me, the boots will never fit my feet well enough. Have you tried any other non-Burton boots?


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

how do you know the fit is right for you, if you start off with pain and disconfort ?
I've more experience with skates, but it's more based on volume (so taking into account the instep as well, not just lenght and width).


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

You're a 10US wide on the measurements (assuming they're correct), but that doesn't mean Step-Ons will suit the shape of your feet. Try the 10 wide without the liner though. If there's at least a bit of space all round, the liner can be heat-moulded then modified to fit. You may have to commit to doing a lot of cutting & slicing though.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

JeanGabin said:


> how do you know the fit is right for you, if you start off with pain and disconfort ?
> I've more experience with skates, but it's more based on volume (so taking into account the instep as well, not just lenght and width).


I try on a bunch of boots in my mondo size to find a pair with even pressure all around without pinching or hot spots. I like getting insoles first and trying on boots with the insoles I plan on using. They affect the volume of the boot. 

I'm after a "Performance Fit", so I'll take that boot that fits and go down at least a half size. Insoles, heat molding and sometimes some heel lifts and other mods are needed. Even still, there's some discomfort bordering on pain for the first few days of riding. I don't recommend this for most riders. I do recommend finding boots that fit in the correct size without pinching, hot spots, or slop. Boots give up room as they break in, but you've got to make sure the starting shape is a good fit for your feet.


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

Thank for your inputs guys
Radial> I agree however I feel that, as opposed to other industries, manufacturers dont really communicate on the overal fit of their snowboots (it seems to be only lenght and width) which would make sence if the liner has a thickness that could accomodate a wide spectrum of shape once heated. 

Wigmar> From what you are saying, I understand that the break in process can give up a lot room. Which is a good new for me.

Anyway I'm on my way to try out a 11US wide, we will see. If I can I'll go back to the other store and re-try the 10US wide without the liner as suggested.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just to add to others post. My sz.9 wide did not come as comfortable fit right of the box, it took about two weekends to break them in though i still have some discomfort on my right foot cuz my next to big toe is slightly longer than my toe, but my pain on the pinky toe is gone, unless i step on something uneven. The 10 wide might be your ticket.


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

I ended up getting the 11US wide. So first off it was super tight/painful within minutes (room wise in the toe box it's actually good, it's really the distal part of the mid foot/junciton between mid and forfoot that suffers the most (both sides and instep) and seems to block the circulation. Took the outsole off much better actually, but still the pain would come after 5-10minutes. Took the entire liner out the boot feels giant I dont touch any sides of the shell which make me think i could fit in it after tweaking/packing the liner. I've "heat molded" one boot with microwaved sock filled with rice, the boot actually felt nice while it was hot but as soon as the temperature went down the pain came back. Something makes me think that after breaking them in they may actually fit, the liner is quite thick and I can see it becoming very thin (it's a good 5mm now). My foot also fit nicely in the liner once out of the boot.
I've put my shoe horns in them for the night, we'll see tomorrow if this is anybetter.
As is there's no way I could use them, after gearing up and few steps I would be in excruatiting pain I think.
Reading posts here of people suffering volontarily during the breaking in period to obtain eventually a good fit gives me hope.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Congratulations on the purchase. I hope it lasts long.


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

thank 
Little update: after the shoehorn, the boot gained significant volume, could wear them with discomfort but no pain anymore. They really seem to pack out a lot actually. 
Also tried the step on for the first time this week, it's just amazing, it confirms everything I read about them.
Especially for indoor use where you spend more time going up than down. It literally takes 2 seconds to clip in or out. Even less when jumping in them if you aim well. Clipping in is actually very natural, you don't have to twist or anything, even when you aren't fully clipped in after a few hops to reach the top of the slope or just moving your feet as you commence descending, you'll be fully clipped in. 
Anyway another product that does NOT disappoint, expansive but worth I think, if you are old like me, you really get more of your lift pass ( I must have gone down the pistes 30% more than with regular binding), less fatigue because less bending over for an old man that counts. I've swapped the middle piece, so that the lever is on the inside, again when you are old, it just makes thing a LOT easier.
I've also got the clicking noise, but I dont find it to be an issue so far.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Good to know that you are enjoying the step-on setup. The only board i have now that has the traditional binding is my splitboard. i replaced my two Flow bindings with the Step on and not looking back. Although it is an individual preference, a small community of us riders do swear by them.


----------



## JeanGabin (May 15, 2021)

For us it makes a lot of sense, we waste too much time binding in and out. If I was living in the alpes where you can go down the pistes for hours going down the whole mountain I wouldnt mind at all the traditional binding, strapping is not an issue since you have to do 2-3 times max on your morning session. At the minute for me it's 30sec lift, 10sec down


----------

